# monster deer, brother ruined it



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

sittin on my couch, i see a MONSTER 9 point. so i calmy grab my bow, and carbon arrow, and slap on my relese... calmly ready to go out back, walk around the house and sit beside the truck ( urban hunting it was in street fair game ) before i know it my brother grabs his bow and arrow, goes RUNNING out the front door, letting the barking dog out... by this time it as up 2 houses, and ouit of saftey/leagal shooting area. boy was i angry.

so i laid my salt lick out side, and we willt ry again tomm


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

W.T.F.???????????


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

IF IM LIEING IM DIEING

a bigger 12 point came through today,,my sister was banging on my bedroom window telling me to get my bow.. i see the deer casually gallop off... i wish sheda drove on and called me! whjat a day... tomm ima sit out in the tree stand

ive watched these bucks for a long time i assume to be the same 2.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

bmxfire37 said:


> IF IM LIEING IM DIEING
> 
> a bigger 12 point came through today,,my sister was banging on my bedroom window telling me to get my bow.. i see the deer casually gallop off... i wish sheda drove on and called me! whjat a day... tomm ima sit out in the tree stand
> 
> ive watched these bucks for a long time i assume to be the same 2.


 do you see dead people


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

bearhunter said:


> bmxfire37 said:
> 
> 
> > IF IM LIEING IM DIEING
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

See dead people or just plain retarded...


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

u can hunt beside ur house?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

308 said:


> u can hunt beside ur house?


they replaced ohios urban hunting permit with just a either sex tag


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

So were do you live? At the end of the yellow brick road?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

in a city in ohio

rumor has it a new world record 230 22 pt 325 lb deer was killed not far from here insouthern ohio, no solid proof though

but whats with ppl pm ing me saying they dotn belive me, aint yall seen a deer?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Dont smoke itself.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually before I was retired I was offered a job with a fellow who spends October out east shooting deer in cities. He doesn't have to touch them. City employees bag them and carry them off. This was about the time that sniper was terrorizing the east coast. An animal rights type called the FBI and told them it was him. In the middle of the night his motel door come flying off it's hinges and a half dozen guys with assault weapons were standing at the foot of his bed. They immediately knew they had been had.
He had contracts in three cities and was offered more. We got into a conversation in a restaurant in southern Minnesota. I had been shooting a few days before and showed him some targets. He said "how would you like to make $50,000 for the month of October". I sure wish I had been retired right about that point. All contracts called for head shots, and minimum noise. He used a 300 Whisper with 240 SMK (which were still available then) loaded subsonic, and a suppressor.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I read once that when this type of deer control is contracted by cities, it cost on average $400 & change per dead deer. And that was in the late 90's...

If I recall, the sterilization method cost per deer was even higher...

Why they do this is a mystery to me, when bowhunters will gladly thin the herds for free...

For the original poster; BMX if you can bow hunt deer in your city/in your backyard, rock on! We all know the suburbs & housing areas grow them big, hope you bump off a trophy...

Bowhunting is commonplace in the housing area south of the town I live in, and some real bruisers are taken every year. Next to that housing area is the State's NG facility, and disabled vets take some real hogs out of there.

The only problem with suburban deer hunting is that sometimes the follow up takes you across someone's yard, not to mention the occasional kill that drops in someone's yard who doesn't appreciate it. Even though there are some real trophies out there, I gave up on hunting that area for that reason...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I know a kid who just shot a 150 inch 8 off his deck two weeks ago.

Have at it, just don't feel proud of anything when you shoot one, because you didn't accomplish anything but put some meat in the freezer.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Have at it, just don't feel proud of anything when you shoot one, because you didn't accomplish anything but put some meat in the freezer.


exactly, not hunting just shooting... :-?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Kind of harsh on the judgement there...

I have to ask... What is the difference if the habitat is remote and wooded or open and suburban? What's the difference if the stand is 10 feet up in a tree or 10 feet up in a deck? I don't get it. Isn't killing a big deer still killing a big deer no matter where you kill it?

I'd think killing a giant buck out of my back yard with a bow would be at least as much of a thrill as popping one at 300 yards with a rifle when he didn't know I was there.

Cut the kid some slack. It's what he's got.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You know you're a *******..........

if your living room is your hunting blind. :lol:

Go for it, but take pics.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

huntin1 said:


> You know you're a *******..........
> 
> if your living room is your hunting blind. :lol:
> 
> ...


lol thats about the size of it.

we got alot of woods, were just out side the city,


----------

